# Brown & Brown Just Told Me They Will Not Sell Business Insurance For . . .



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

. . . TNC contracting work! The agent said the insurers he checked with thought the risk was too high!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> . . . TNC contracting work! The agent said the insurers he checked with thought the risk was too high!!


Wilshire Ins Co will insure your vehicles and Zurich North America will insure your transportation business.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wilshire Ins Co will insure your vehicles and Zurich North America will insure your transportation business.


Thank you!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wilshire Ins Co will insure your vehicles and Zurich North America will insure your transportation business.


"TNCs (Transportation Network Companies, i.e. Lyft, Hailo and Uber) are not eligible if more than 20% of revenue is generated from this application"
[http://www.zurichna.com/en/zpm/transportation/public]

We are not being justly compensated for the risks we're taking. So says the insurance industry!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> "TNCs (Transportation Network Companies, i.e. Lyft, Hailo and Uber) are not eligible if more than 20% of revenue is generated from this application"
> [http://www.zurichna.com/en/zpm/transportation/public]
> 
> We are not being justly compensated for the risks we're taking. So says the insurance industry!


Wow, I did not know that. The 20% was never even an issue with us. We were doing Uber way before that new AZ rideshare insurance law came out in April '15.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, I did not know that. The 20% was never even an issue with us. We were doing Uber way before that new AZ rideshare insurance law came out in April '15.


Are referring to a policy sold to you by Zurich?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Are referring to a policy sold to you by Zurich?


I'm sorry, I may have confused you a bit. Our vehicles are independently insured by Wilshire and our business has a GL policy with Zurich. The General Liability from Zurich will only kick in if the $1 million limit of liability is exceeded from Wilshire.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I'm sorry, I may have confused you a bit. Our vehicles are independently insured by Wilshire and our business has a GL policy with Zurich. The General Liability from Zurich will only kick in if the $1 million limit of liability is exceeded from Wilshire.


Oh . . . when you say, "vehicle_*s*_" are you operating a taxi service, then?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Oh . . . when you say, "vehicle_*s*_" are you operating a taxi service, then?


No, we operate a livery service.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> No, we operate a livery service.


What is the difference?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

circle1 said:


> What is the difference?


About $40k. JK. 
By law a taxi is a metered vehicle that charges by distance/time just like Uber and livery is a vehicle that has a prearranged charge whether by distance/time just like Uber up front pricing.
As you can see that Uber is nothing new. They just found a way that people will do the work for 1/3 the price.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> About $40k. JK.
> By law a taxi is a metered vehicle that charges by distance/time just like Uber and livery is a vehicle that has a prearranged charge whether by distance/time just like Uber up front pricing.
> As you can see that Uber is nothing new. They just found a way that people will do the work for 1/3 the price.


That's instructive, thank you.


----------

